# Drinks on Tuesday night?



## gunner_nav (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I've been following this forum for a while now as I have spent a few weeks in Dubai over the last couple of months.

Just wondered if anyone wanted to meet up for a few drinks tomorrow (Tuesday) night? 

I've been out here since Wednesday last week and leave on Friday; the last couple of nights I've been extremely bored watching movies on tv. Unfortunately I don't know too people in Dubai.. 

I'm staying in the Media City but happy to catch a cab around Dubai..

Let me know if you are interested!

Nav


----------



## DubaiGuy30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Nav,

My Tuesday night plans just changed. When and where? I am on Sheikh Zayed Rd. 

DubaiGuy


----------



## gunner_nav (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi DubaiGuy,

I'm staying in the Media City, the only bars I really go to are the ones in the Media One hotel and the Radisson Hotel bar. If you are able to come down to the Media City we can go to one of those bars, or if you know any good bars near you I can jump in a taxi..

I'll be free around 7pm

Nav


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

If my hangover recovers I'll meet up with you


----------



## DubaiGuy30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Like you, I am not familiar with bars outside of hotels. I have heard good things about Double Decker (seems to be fairly close to Burj Khalifa per Google maps). This bar is based on the UK and might might not be as cool to a UK native, but is not a hotel bar so that makes it more interesting.

Would you be open to trying that bar, say 7:15?

DubaiGuy


----------



## gunner_nav (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi DubaiGuy,

Sounds like a good plan; I've not explored that part of town so sounds good. I think I'll try out the Metro from Media City so I should be able to get there for around 7:15pm.

@Petrolhead: hopefully your hangover leaves in time to join us! The more the merrier!

Should I start a new thread with the Date, Time and Location to generate more interest? I'm a bit of a newbie at these things!

Nav


----------



## glezhia (Dec 8, 2010)

gunner_nav said:


> Hi DubaiGuy,
> 
> Sounds like a good plan; I've not explored that part of town so sounds good. I think I'll try out the Metro from Media City so I should be able to get there for around 7:15pm.
> 
> ...


Double Decker is nice.. Been there yesterday


----------



## DubaiGuy30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Gunner,

Looks like it might just be two of us tonight. I am not "senior enough" to send private messages at this point to find out how I will know you (and I do not want to put too much info on this public area) so I will just find you when I arrive. To make things easier, please try and sit at the bar closest to the main entrance if possible. If I arrive first, I will try to look sad and alone to make it easier to find me. HA. 

DG30


----------



## gunner_nav (Jul 4, 2011)

lol sounds good, I'm going to head down there anyways and try to have a good time!

I'll be at the bar closest to the Main Entrance, i'll probably be wearing jeans and a grey t shirt.. Got a tattoo on my left arm of Punjabi writing, that might point me out in the crowd lol.

See you at 7:15 hopefully, and anyone else who fancies coming along we'll see you there!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You both should be able to exchange private messages now


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Wish I could meet you guys but been nursing a bad head all day and can hardly walk.

Have a brill night and post something tomorrow to let us all know what we've missed...........


----------

